# Greetings from Dublin, Ohio



## krhodus (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi I am Kevin. I do tech at Dublin Coffman here in Dublin Ohio. I've also done tech at the middle school level. In my free time I work at The Columbus Zoo and Aquarium in Education with Show Staff, Overnights, and up at the Childrens Zoo.

Kevin


----------



## Peter (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello! 

Isnt Dublin in Ireland? hehe I know, we have towns arround where I live that are famous for being other places (springfield being a prime example, there seem to be springfields EVERYWHRE) 

You work at the Columbus Zoo? that's kinda cool, what kinda stuff do you do, is it tech type stuff or other stuff? 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

-the official welcome wagon (part 1) [sorry, I am part one for this thread! I got here first  ]


----------



## krhodus (Jan 20, 2005)

I work with Show Staff doing edcational shows. I also help out up at the Petting Zoo from Jaunary to March during the off season (they have me all year since I volunteer). On top of all that, I staff overnight groups and produce movies for Education. So basically I do a little bit of everything .


Kevin


----------



## Peter (Jan 20, 2005)

Very cool! 

once again, welcome to controlbooth.com (now be sure to read and add your input to other threads too!  )


----------

